# Other martial arts besides TSD at Osan Air Base in the 50s-70s?



## TSDTexan (Jul 25, 2015)

Does anyone have pictures, or knowledge of their lineage at Osan Air Base? Looking for TKD stylists, HWD or KSW or even hapkido folks.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 27, 2015)

I was stationed there from 92 to 93 and I studied Do Hop Sool which was taught next to the base gym.  I know at the time I was there they were teaching TKD and TSD but I can't remember what locations on the base they were being taught at.


----------



## Drose427 (Jul 27, 2015)

My KJN taught US soldiers throughout the 60s before coming to the US, 8th Army.

No idea the location, Prior to that he taught korean police cadets and the korean military. So he coulda been moving around teaching or had a school over there where they would go to train, similar to what some police stations do now in the US


----------

